# specific help needed with Logitech Ultimate remote controller



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,



I have a question about controlling a pretty specific device with my Logitech Harmony ultimate:



I have a special so-called 'auto-masking' home theater screen. This is a screen which can be automatically (electrically) adjusted to custom pre-defined screen image height. My screen http://www.takeoffmedia.de/en/image...reens-infos/hollywoodscreensimasquelight.html is using a 'Image Screens' labeled Elro remote controller http://postimg.org/image/qrj9gabud/. I had to program this remote myself (this took me forever to do this but eventually worked out for me ). I now have FIVE custom programmed image heights which I can access by pressing the UP ARROW on my remote and press this untill I get the height I want. When pressing the UPPER ARROW on the Elro remote I just look at the Elro remote and look when the wanted screen program lights up (you can see the five leds). Once it is on the one that I want to use I can press the MIDDLE ROUND button on the Elro remote. My screen then adjusts itself to the screen height I programmed into the remote.



So........ the Elro remote uses a 868 mhz frequency http://postimg.org/image/ttzmwr7rd/ and I just bought this http://www.klikaanklikuit.nl/shop/nl/light-manager-pro. This device is compatible with 868mhz and converts an IR signal to the needed RF signal.



My question is if I can control my screen with my Logitech Ultimate and IF i can control it if I am able to select the custom programs that I learned to my original Elro remote.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did it work?


----------

